# Why buy HGVC Grand Waikikian?



## ricoba (Jun 18, 2007)

I see the prices on this thread

And I started to wonder why anyone would purchase there?

From my recollection, the Lagoon Tower will still have the best close to the beach location, and the Kalia is fairly newly redone (though no 2 bedrooms).

Other than the fact that the Grand Waikikian will have it's own pool/water park complex, with newer and plusher rooms, what will be the attraction?

I guess I want to be in Hawaii for the beach, not the pool and the our room at the Lagoon Tower, though not fancy was perfectly A-OK with us.  So I ask again, why buy the new tower?

I'm just curious if anyone has wondered the same thing?

Rick


----------



## chesterbhoy (Jun 19, 2007)

We were at the Lagoon Tower for 5nights at end of May and also asked the same question. The new block appears to be right on a main busy road and will also be between the lagoon tower block, multi-story car park and the adjacent hotel/apartments (ugly building with air con equipment and small pool!?!?!).

We stayed in a 2BR on the 8th floor overlooking the construction site, ot possible to change as apparently full.....but had a good view of the ocean and marina if you did not look down.

Overall the Hawaiian Holiday Village appeared to be over-developed, with too many high rise buildings, that take away the Aloha spirit. However, maybe our opinion was made negative due to on-going noise and dust from the construction site, loss of access to pool and also lagoon area.

 Gave up trying to have an afternoon nap with the constant beeping from the reversing trucks!


----------



## ricoba (Jun 19, 2007)

chesterbhoy said:


> We were at the Lagoon Tower for 5nights at end of May and also asked the same question. The new block appears to be right on a main busy road and will also be between the lagoon tower block, multi-story car park and the adjacent hotel/apartments (ugly building with air con equipment and small pool).
> 
> Overall the Hawaiian Holiday Village appeared to be over-developed, with too many high rise buildings, that take away the Aloha spirit. However, maybe our opinion was made negative due to on-going noise and dust from the construction site, loss of access to pool and also lagoon area.
> 
> Gave up trying to have an afternoon nap with the constant beeping from the reversing trucks!



Kind of my thoughts.  

BTW is the ugly hotel you are referring to The Ilikai?

See if you can spot it in the classic opening to HAWAII 5-0


----------



## dvc_john (Jun 19, 2007)

On a related note, does anyone know for sure if the new pool complex will be for Grand Waikikian guests only or not?
If so, does anyone know the status of the Lagoon tower pool? I know it closed shortly before I was there last October, but I don't know if it was demolished, or just temporarily closed during lagoon construction.
I would be a little upset if the Lagoon tower pool was removed permanently, and access was not allowed to the new pool.


----------



## ricoba (Jun 19, 2007)

dvc_john said:


> On a related note, does anyone know for sure if the new pool complex will be for Grand Waikikian guests only or not?
> If so, does anyone know the status of the Lagoon tower pool? I know it closed shortly before I was there last October, but I don't know if it was demolished, or just temporarily closed during lagoon construction.
> I would be a little upset if the Lagoon tower pool was removed permanently, and access was not allowed to the new pool.



I think a sales point for the Grand Waikikian is that it's pool complex is for its guests only.  I think I remember reading that somewhere, but I am not sure.

I looked at the HHV site for construction updates and I think the Lagoon Tower pool is gone due to the expansion of the lagoon and grounds.  So I am not sure if the Lagoon Tower will have to use the Kalia pool or the other pools at the HHV.


----------



## dvc_john (Jun 19, 2007)

Thanks Rick. That's kind of what I figured.

I did go to the Disclosure Statement to try to figure out who actually owned that pool, but those things are so hard to read sometimes. It does appear that it was a 'Vacation Support Area operated by the Project Manager', maintained thru owner's maintenance fees, and located on property owned by the association as a common area.

Last time I was there it was nearly impossible to get a lounge chair at the main pool or the Tapa pool. I usually went to the Kalia pool, but that sure wasn't as convenient or relaxing as the old Lagoon pool!


----------



## ricoba (Jun 19, 2007)

When we were there, I was the only one to use the pool at the Lagoon Tower and it was only once and I remember it was cold.  None of us used the "super pool" (my kids just don't see it as so super, after having been in lots and lots of Vegas pools).

We went to the beach every day and always swam in front of the Lagoon Tower.  I guess for us, Hawaii is all about the beaches and swimming, so a pool isn't such a big attraction.


----------



## chesterbhoy (Jun 21, 2007)

The Lagoon Pool was gone when we visited at end of May. We never used the "super pool" as it was sooo busy with lots of beds very close to each other.

Our boys were not impressed with the pools and much preferred the beach and ocean waves.

In comparison to Orlando, Vegas and Big Island, HHV now looks very dated.


----------

